# Flat tire in an ice storm.



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You need a headmount camera, man. Unless you do, but I see you use only one hand.
Anyhow. That's a solid jack. $37 Tractor Supply. As soon as I got my RAM, one went into it. Invaluable for trucks.
Hey, here's an idea. Jack side up, use soap water to spot leak, and plug right on the vehicle. Have no doubt you have them plugs. Much faster. Unless you are caught place else away from compressor. But, even if you drove there, you surely have a 12V comp, right?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm missing the ice storm connection.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The leak was at the bead according to the Goodyear guy. Second bead leak I have had in six months.

The ice storm caused Goodyear's power to go out for three days. If they had power, they would have put it on for me. Since I bought the tire there, it was free. No biggie. I need the exercise.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bead leaks aren't very common; any thoughts on what's causing those?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> You need a headmount camera, man.


Please don't. It takes me about a half second to click one of those videos off.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Bead leaks aren't very common; any thoughts on what's causing those?



Apparently not that uncommon with older alloy rims - they get pitted


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Depending on where you are, that big jack won't fit under the suspension, you'll need to use the little one.



Bigplanz said:


> The leak was at the bead according to the Goodyear guy. Second bead leak I have had in six months.
> 
> The ice storm caused Goodyear's power to go out for three days. If they had power, they would have put it on for me. Since I bought the tire there, it was free. No biggie. I need the exercise.





lenaitch said:


> Apparently not that uncommon with older alloy rims - they get pitted


Some tire places will coat the bead area of the wheel with contact cement to seal the pitted area, just prior to seating the bead on the rim.

For what it's worth.......

And a can of fix a flat would have gotten you back on the road, without even changing the tire.

That being said, I hate fix a flat, it gunks up the inside of the tire and the wheel, but there are times when it can get you off the side of the road and to a safer location.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

HenryMac said:


> Depending on where you are, that big jack won't fit under the suspension, you'll need to use the little one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep the little one stowed in the back, along with other original tools. The big jack fits under the truck everywhere I have tried it. I keep a small trolley jack back there too, in the event I need to jack up a regular car. I figure the bead was rusty. I hope they cleaned it up real good.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Bigplanz said:


> I figure the bead was rusty. I hope they cleaned it up real good.


Alloy wheel.. won't get rusty, but it will get pitted, as lenaitch pointed out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't drive in an ice storm.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Nealtw said:


> Don't drive in an ice storm.


Sound advice!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay I give up.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

ron45 said:


> Okay I give up.


Really, I give up. What is it about.?

"" Bonus points if you get my bumper sticker. ""


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> Really, I give up. What is it about.?
> 
> "" Bonus points if you get my bumper sticker. ""


This is what Raylan would do.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Love Fluid Film. Just used it on the undercarriage of my car when I mounted my winter wheels. Great stuff. 

Also, Raylan Givens is the man!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Bigplanz said:


> This is what Raylan would do.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6vNRZCLgxng


I was stuck on the USMC. Never forget.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike Milam said:


> I was stuck on the USMC. Never forget.


Interestingly enough, Raylan was a former marine. Gulf War I vet.


----------

